# Megaplex Convention Question



## Kluuvdar (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm planning on attending the Megaplex Con this summer with three of my non-furry friends wanted to go with me because they enjoy all the other cons we go to. I was wondering if anyone knows from experience if I'm just going to end up dragging them to a bunch of furry panels and events that they wont enjoy? Megaplex is kind of a small con so they mash together with other fandons, for instance this years theme is steam punk, but is that enough to keep non-furs entertained? Perhaps I'm just over thinking the trip, but I don't want my friends to be bored for the full three days.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 5, 2012)

Toss them a link to the website and let them gauge for themselves. They may decide they love it; they may be less than happy with it. In the end, having all the information at their disposal, they should be able to make up their mind for themselves


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 5, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Toss them a link to the website and let them gauge for themselves. They may decide they love it; they may be less than happy with it. In the end, having all the information at their disposal, they should be able to make up their mind for themselves



That's a good idea Fen, I'll send 'em to their website and see what they think about it, other than what I've told them about it. ^^

Thanks


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 5, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> That's a good idea Fen, I'll send 'em to their website and see what they think about it, other than what I've told them about it. ^^
> 
> Thanks



In the end, a convention is how you make of it; it can be great or it can be horrible but the main thing you have to remember is that with good company (and food/booze) a shitty situation can be made into a lovely time.


----------

